# Wordpress theme suggestions



## balanga (Apr 16, 2019)

Can anyone suggest a Wordpress theme which is handy for program snippets and supports tags similar to the ones on this forum?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2019)

balanga said:


> and supports tags similar to the ones on this forum


It's called BBCode. Another common one is called Markdown which is used by Gitlab and Github for example. 

Knowing what things are called will undoubtedly produce better search results.


----------



## balanga (May 30, 2019)

I've just installed a new version of Wordpress (5.2.1) and it comes with a new editor - Gutenberg and this has a whole load of tags including 'code'. 

Hopefully I'll find some way of importing some of my posts into Wordpress as it isn't always easy to find them here.


----------



## Lamia (May 30, 2019)

balanga said:


> I've just installed a new version of Wordpress (5.2.1) and it comes with a new editor - Gutenberg and this has a whole load of tags including 'code'.
> 
> Hopefully I'll find some way of importing some of my posts into Wordpress as it isn't always easy to find them here.


Thanks balanga, that was why I suggested in annotations in title of watched threads over a year ago. With such a feature, one can look through his annotations to pick out the thread to open rather than opening all in search of a reply or command in only one line of a thread of 50 or more pages .

Anyway, my days of WordPress are gone. I can't keep up with its threats. The websites using it are still running on a PHP server but not entirely for public access. 

You may find some other CMSes better - lighter, faster, more secured etc


----------

